# First release of JabirBSD!



## prp-e (May 14, 2013)

Jabir Technologies Foundation is proud to announce the first release of JabirBSD.

After a year of development, we decided to use FreeBSD in our projects. Now we have created JabirBSD as a rebrand of â€œFreeBSDâ€. After a while, weâ€™ll fork it from FreeBSD and weâ€™ll create a new *BSD variant like â€œDragonFlyâ€.

Now you can download and test version â€œ1.0â€³ of JabirBSD.

More info and download: http://jabirproject.org/?p=305

IRC: #jabirbsd on FreeNode
Forums: http://community.jabirproject.org/forumdisplay.php?fid=18


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2013)

What's the goal? I mean, what are you planning to change that's done differently from PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, GhostBSD or FreeBSD itself?

Not to rain on anyone's parade but I'm left wondering why, there's no mention of any project goals, even on the website.


----------



## kpa (May 14, 2013)

Yeah, look at the other variants of BSD that have been successful. All of them have very definite goals. For example OpenBSD concentrates on security, PC-BSD is a prepackaged ready to use desktop system based on FreeBSD. What is the goal of this variant?


----------



## sossego (May 14, 2013)

OpenBSD was recently forked by a few of the developers.


----------



## Martillo1 (May 14, 2013)

I guess from its name (JabirBSD +o- Jail+bird+BSD) that is oriented to jails.


----------



## kpa (May 14, 2013)

It's too close to Jar-Jar Binks BSD for comfort


----------



## prp-e (May 14, 2013)

No goals in Text release. because it's only Jabir Technologies "Commercial Signature". But in GUI release, our goal will be a good operating system for old computers with the XFCE desktop

Jabir(Jabeeer) is a kind of Iranian gazelle. JabirBSD is a symbolic name for a BSD variant from Iran


----------



## graudeejs (May 14, 2013)

I'm sick of this forking.


----------



## prp-e (May 14, 2013)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> i'm sick of this forking


lol


----------



## zspider (May 14, 2013)

I'm ok with this, as long as it's not just another cheap rip off Linux distro esque thing, the kind where they get someone else's distro, add a new theme, a new wallpaper and some packages and slap their own name on it. Hopefully this project has it's own visions.


----------



## sossego (May 14, 2013)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> I'm sick of this forking


Ever hear of the term "spooning"? What about someone being a "dish"?

I agree that your pun is amusing.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2013)

I'm slightly concerned that this will turn out to be a poorly supported and customized version of FreeBSD for which we (the FreeBSD Forum members) will need to provide support, even though any advice may actually kill the customizations that set it apart from regular FreeBSD.


----------



## ManaHime (May 15, 2013)

I just tried going to the IRC channel and it doesn't seem to exist? Did I become crazier in the past few month or something?


----------



## redw0lfx (May 15, 2013)

prp-e said:
			
		

> Jabir Technologies Foundation is proud to announce the first release of JabirBSD.
> ....
> More info and download: http://jabirproject.org/?p=305



I looked over your site, and not to rain on your parade, but it looks like you take an OS, customize its theme and then re-brand it as your own?  Example: JabirOS 2.0 XFCE, JabirOS 4.0 LTS â€“ Unity.

Your site points to a lot of pages lacking any real content.  It specially lacks any information regarding your goal or direction and what the benefit of the user is from using your system vs using the Base OS you are re-branding.  If you have a clear goal/direction and valid reason as to why you need to fork FreeBSD and re-brand it as your own OS, then include that information.  

Just my 0.02c.


----------



## sossego (May 15, 2013)

Farsi is one of the original Persian/Iranian languages. It seems that there is a start up to help further promote Open Source in the Fertile Crescent. So what now?
Contact the mailing lists to see if there is one dedicated to the Farsi language. If there is not, then it may be time to create it.
Ask if there are any other active users in that region who are willing to help with the site.
Seek advice on what is re-branding and forking.


----------



## prp-e (May 15, 2013)

Ok.

IRC channel: I can join it. I think that it's not registered, and I have to re-register it. 

@redw0lfx: See the wiki. There are all of our products. Linux based, BSD based and OpenSolaris based


----------



## chatwizrd (May 15, 2013)

D4rkSilver said:
			
		

> I just tried going to the IRC channel and it doesn't seem to exist? Did I become crazier in the past few month or something?



IRC? I didnt know it was 1996 still.


----------



## kpa (May 15, 2013)

IRC is still the only reliable  global chat system in existence, just because it's old doesn't mean it's obsolete or outdated.


----------



## vdvluc (May 15, 2013)

Fork from FreeBSD? Why? What is it that could not be merged into FreeBSD?


----------



## kpa (May 15, 2013)

Beats me really. From the sound of it, it deals with Persian localization mostly and in my opinion any work in those areas should be contributed directly to PC-BSD or FreeBSD.


----------



## vdvluc (May 15, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Beats me really. From the sound of it, it deals with persian localization mostly and in my opinion any work in those areas should be contributed directly to PC-BSD or FreeBSD.



If that is true, then yes, it would help more people if the work was offered to FreeBSD directly, instead of forking FreeBSD just for this.


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 16, 2013)

IMO, the biggest problem of Linux community is that everyone tears the the open source wrap to his very own side.

This problem however could be forgotten with the use of major distributions like SuSE, Ubuntu or such, *be*cause they have a commercial background (e.g.: they will provide what the majority of users will want). Please-please don't do that. Just make a port for your system and support it well.


----------



## jrm@ (May 16, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> IRC is still the only reliable  global chat system in existence, just because it's old doesn't mean it's obsolete or outdated.



Indeed, although the netsplits on freenode in the past few days have been unfortunate.


----------



## prp-e (Jul 7, 2013)

News about JabirOS. (Please continue discussion on JabirOS forums.)
http://forums.jabirproject.org/viewtopic.php?id=46


----------



## _martin (Jul 7, 2013)

prp-e said:
			
		

> News about JabirOS (Please continue discussion on JabirOS forums.)
> http://forums.jabirproject.org/viewtopic.php?id=46



I glanced at the web page you posted and got stumbled upon the rules section:


> This forum is moderated under Iran rules.


... which got me wondering. Anyway good luck with your project.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 7, 2013)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> I glanced at the web page you posted and got stumbled upon the rules section:
> 
> ... which got me wondering. Anyway good luck with your project.



Really scary...


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Jul 7, 2013)

I believe nobody should take this seriously. They are just some kids around 16/17 at most,  who are willing to accomplish something in FLOSS world and get known.

At first when I headed to their homepage I thought it is a serious effort with some goals. And, I commented on one of their blog posts too which was about deciding between ArchLinux and FreeBSD as base of their upcoming distribution. Unfortunately, they censored a big part of my comment which is still there. In that comment I suggested: why another distro? What are the goals? What are the points in creating another distro?

So, after their unprofessional practice, I realized they just want to get known which is OK for their age.

But I still see the bright side. I'm living in Iran, too. Unfortunately, there are just few people whom I know, who are familiar with *BSD. Here most sysadmins/programmers are just using either GNU/Linux or Microsoft Windows Server. So, at least their effort may help people here know a little bit more about BSD family.

Also, virtually a decade ago, an national OS based on GNU/Linux was announced by a group of people at Sharif University of Technology which was a joke and had no real outcome. They just wanted to make a tremendous amount of money (our government pays very good money for this kind of projects and I've seen this a lot) and gain fame and good reputation for themselves.

Another weak possibility is maybe they wanted to get funded by the government and are after money?

Do not bother yourself. Usually, people here do not take this kind of projects seriously anyway.


----------



## bkouhi (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, I confirm that. As he (@prp-e) said in post #7, the project has no real goal and it looks like just a hobby in my point of view. You might don't take this seriously. In my opinion, they are just some teens who wants to show themselves as gods. Unlike @NuLL3rr0r, I don't believe that this project can help people to know more about FreeBSD (because of the looks of the project). They try to show the project a full operating system that _is not FreeBSD_. So this can't help others to know more about FreeBSD and so this is just a waste of time. In my opinion, they can help more if they contribute and translate more documents into Persian. We started to translate the FreeBSD Handbook (and other official/unofficial docs) a few month ago and right now we've translated most parts of the Handbook (the translated version is here). Contributing to projects like this is more useful.

@@prp-e, please don't consider this a personal attack. I was talking about a project, not a person.


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Jul 8, 2013)

@bkouhi

Good job! Finally I'll be able to forward people to some place to learn more about FreeBSD, which is the documentation that you've translated.


----------



## throAU (Jul 8, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What's the goal? I mean, what are you planning to change that's done differently from PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, GhostBSD or FreeBSD itself?
> 
> Not to rain on anyone's parade but I'm left wondering why, there's no mention of any project goals, even on the website.



That.

What does Free/Net/Open/PC/DragonFly BSD (or Linux) not do that you are trying to accomplish, and have you attempted to submit patches to any of those rather than starting your own fork?

If it's just an ego stroking exercise, so that you can claim to be the project lead on an Open Source operating system then, well... good for you.

But unless you have some clearly defined goals that have not been accepted by any of the other existing projects, all you're doing is duplicating effort and removing potential resources from other projects.


----------



## prp-e (Jul 8, 2013)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> I glanced at the web page you posted and got stumbled upon the rules section:
> 
> ... which got me wondering. Anyway good luck with your project.


We live in Iran and I bought hosting services from an Iranian provider


----------



## prp-e (Jul 8, 2013)

@NuLL3rror What's your complete comment?


----------



## fonz (Jul 8, 2013)

bkouhi said:
			
		

> We started to translate the FreeBSD Handbook (and other official/unofficial docs) a few month ago and right now we've translated most parts of the Handbook (the translated version is here).


Thank you for that. Translating the Handbook (and possibly other documentation) is always welcome. In my opinion FreeBSD is one of the best-documented operating systems, at least in English. Translating this quality documentation into other languages can only make it even better.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2013)

Please submit the translation to the FreeBSD Documentation Project:

http://www.freebsd.org/docproj/submitting.html


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Jul 8, 2013)

prp-e said:
			
		

> @NuLL3rror What's your complete comment?



Don't take this personally. But, your act of censorship was unprofessional. I exactly remember what I wrote on my comment. And, it was for your own good.

You know, and, I know this is not my complete comment. Or, maybe you don't remember or do not want to remember?

I don't care about this matter, anyway. But, I mentioned it here because I want you to know if you want to create a community around your open source project, you should treat people in a proper way. Remember! You're not going to get anywhere without a community around your project.

Besides that, the FLOSS world is about learning. If you want to get anywhere in the FLOSS world I recommend reading Producing Open Source Software: How to Run a Successful Free Software Project before releasing any open source software to the public.

As others mentioned, nobody here wants to rain on your parade. All they say is you're heading the wrong direction. Therefore, wasting your efforts.


----------



## bkouhi (Jul 8, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please submit the translation to the FreeBSD Documentation Project:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/docproj/submitting.html



Of course, some parts of the Handbook are not translated yet and also there are some problems on the formatting (the translation is in Mediawiki markup and it should be converted to the format described in fdp-primer). We will submit the translation immediately when we solve these problems.


----------

